# NBC bans Ann Coulter



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*NBC BANS COULTER FOR LIFE; CUT FROM 'TODAY' SHOW OVER BOOK'S CLAIMS, NO MORE CABLE
Mon Jan 05 2009 17:50:57 ET

The nation's top selling conservative author has been banned from appearing on NBC, insiders tell the DRUDGE REPORT.

Banned for life!

"We are just not going to have her on any more, it's over," a top network source explains.

NBC's TODAY show abruptly cut Ann Coulter from its planned Tuesday broadcast, claiming the schedule was overbooked.

Coulter was set to unveil **her new book, GUILTY.**

But one network insider claims it was the book's theme -- a brutal examination of liberal bias in the new era -- that got executives to dis-invite the controversialist.

"We are just not interested in anyone so highly critical of President-elect Obama, right now," a TODAY insider reveals. "It's such a downer. It's just not the time, and it's not what our audience wants, either."

For the book, Coulter reportedly received the most-lucrative advance ever paid to a conservative author.

The TODAY show eagerly invited the author months ago, for her first network interview on GUILTY.

The exclusive was to air during the show's 7 AM hour. The cut came Monday afternoon.

Executives at NBC TODAY replaced Coulter with showbiz reporter Perez Hilton, who recently offer $1,000 to anyone who would throw a pie at Ann Coulter*

*Developing... *



http://www.drudgereportarchives.com/data/2009/01/05/20090105_225904_flashacn.htm


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

N B C is "nothing but coddlers" of the left wing a-holes like Obama
and company.
Before the election all you could see in the background on the Today
show were signs for Obama.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Fairness doctorine?


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

And so it begins. The gradual erosion of our liberties and our way of life all brought to by the good folks at NBC. Any semblance of journalistic integrity that they might have had just got flushed down the crapper.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

In a related story, NewEngland2007 no longer watches NBC.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> In a related story, NewEngland2007 no longer watches NBC.


+1 ...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

She just released a new book due out tomorrow; Guilty.
SHE COULDN'T BUY PUBLICITY LIKE THIS!! LOL

I doubt there are many Michelle Malkin, Ann Coulter, Monica Crowley fans tuning into NBC on a regular basis...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*...and in another related story, HousingCop will pay $1,000 to anybody on Masscops.com who throws a pie at, or an ass-kickin' to, Perez Hilton. That is all. HC*


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

The douchery spreads like wildfire now. Yank some rules in Congress and censor the TV so we don't hurt P-E Shady's feelings.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

National Broadcasting Corporation:


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

NBC "New Barack Channel"


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> SHE COULDN'T BUY PUBLICITY LIKE THIS!! LOL


If they ain't talkin' about ya, y-ain't doin' nothin'


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

She and Matt Lauer were quarrelling when I turned the TV on after getting home from work, but he finished the segment with, "we will be glad to have you back" or something akin to that.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

In other news Ann Coulter was immediately whisked away in a black SUV outside the NBC studios for transport to a political education retreat.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nighttrain said:


> And so it begins. The gradual erosion of our liberties and our way of life all brought to by the good folks at NBC. Any semblance of journalistic integrity that they might have had just got flushed down the crapper.


:dito:
Like anyone should be surprised. Ever since Tim Russert died, I've had absolutely no reason to watch NBC, which until recently, was a little less slanted than it's communist cable counterpart MSDNC.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Like I watch anything from the national channels of NBC, CBS or ABC these days.

Hello again FOX.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

Doesn't this just sum up what her book is about? What morons...


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

She was actually on this late morning getting interviewed by the Rocket Scientist Kathie "Me" Gifford and another no name host. Apparently Coulter didn't rate for the 'A' list of Today interviewers like Michael Moore undoubtedly would.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

If you click "more video", both her videos from today are on the scroll:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032633/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

What a pair of ass holes Hoda and Gifford made out of themselves.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> What a pair of ass holes Hoda and *Gifford* made out of themselves.


Kinda the story of her life isnt it?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

NPD108 said:


> Doesn't this just sum up what her book is about? What morons...


Exactly...."We'll prove there's no bias by banning our most vocal critic".


----------

